
Simple Isn't Just Beautiful, It's Essential - megamark16
http://apprabbit.posterous.com/simple-isnt-just-beautiful-its-essential
======
pedalpete
I agree with the premise, but disagree with this comment 'A system that tries
to be everything to everyone will often require so much configuration and
maintenance by its users that, while they may become experts at setting up
your software'.

The art of simplicity isn't to dumb down things, but to make the complicated
simple.

If there are so many settings, features, etc. that the user must 'learn', then
you have a problem. If all the features that a user wants 'exists', and the
user doesn't need to 'learn' them, then you are likely on the right path to
simplicity.

One method to manage layers of complexity is to 'hide' the more advanced
features until the user starts looking for them or needing them.

